# Apache Feather Tail?!



## a444mo (May 23, 2013)

Just saw this fish on Aquabid. How would one breed for this? ! I'm sure it isn't advised but I'm awfully curious what everyone thinks of this tail...

http://www.aquabid.com/cgi-bin/auction/auction.cgi?fwbettashm&1376428096


----------



## lilnaugrim (Mar 27, 2013)

Most likely CT up the genetic pike to reduce webbing and then crossed over to FT's and RT's to get the over branching. Quite interesting but I'm not sure how I feel about it yet lol, it's a cool concept and it certainly looks neat, just now sure how I feel yet...


----------



## Mar (Apr 9, 2013)

No clue, but I think he's gorgeous xD


----------



## bambijarvis (Jul 15, 2012)

It's basically a rose til with the more reduced webbing from CT.
The look is interesting but I have to wonder how it affects his swimming.
http://bettasplendensfish.wikia.com/wiki/Feathertail_Betta
bettysplenens on rosetails and feathertails


----------



## LittleBettaFish (Oct 2, 2010)

Wonder how many from this spawn were culled/came out deformed as isn't feather tail just a more extreme version of rose tail?


----------



## trilobite (May 18, 2011)

Thats an ugly rosetail... check out those messed up scales and unbalanced finnage and that topline...


----------



## Mar (Apr 9, 2013)

I guess that's why people are bidding $100+


----------



## bettaHI (Jul 20, 2013)

Thats just from too much inbreeding. SO you want to get that tail form? breed rosetails and you'll eventually get that mutation(maybe).


----------



## Bootsie (Dec 18, 2012)

Poor baby. It's got to be super hard for him to swim and just think of how many of his siblings had horrible deformations just to get a fish with this mutation. He's interesting, yes but at what cost to the fish


----------



## trilobite (May 18, 2011)

I wonder if you can eventually separate high rosetailing from the messed up scales that inevitably comes with them


----------



## trilobite (May 18, 2011)

LittleBettaFish said:


> Wonder how many from this spawn were culled/came out deformed as isn't feather tail just a more extreme version of rose tail?


If this breeder kept this one alive then hed probably keep anything alive lol


----------



## Asira (Jun 23, 2013)

I'm sorry, but if I'm really honest, I think this is exteremely ugly and very sad for the fish 
Am I the only one?...


----------



## LittleBettaFish (Oct 2, 2010)

Nope. I hate this kind of extreme looking betta.

I also find big ears (particularly HM ones) and excessively finned HM bettas ugly and think it is a lot of strain to place on such a small bodied fish. 

While I appreciate bright colours such as fancy marbles, I am generally very 'au naturel' when it comes to my fish.


----------



## Asira (Jun 23, 2013)

LittleBettaFish said:


> Nope. I hate this kind of extreme looking betta.
> 
> I also find big ears (particularly HM ones) and excessively finned HM bettas ugly and think it is a lot of strain to place on such a small bodied fish.
> 
> While I appreciate bright colours such as fancy marbles, I am generally very 'au naturel' when it comes to my fish.


I agree with you, although I like HMs I just don't like it when the finnage is too long or too much branching. And I really like marbles, but that's because they look so unique from any other betta.


----------



## Hail0788 (Feb 14, 2013)

That poor boy! The close up on his tail is unappealing to me. The so called feathers they are all different sizes. He must put a lot of energy into swimming and I sure as heck would not pay $100 for him.


----------



## bambijarvis (Jul 15, 2012)

trilobite said:


> I wonder if you can eventually separate high rosetailing from the messed up scales that inevitably comes with them


If someone was willing to spend the time on it I'm sure it could be done.
But people inbreed a lot with fish, which, while good for maintaining colors and certain traits also concentrates the bad genes.


----------



## Fenghuang (Dec 28, 2012)

I don't find these fish very attractive either. I like even fins and the messy edges, plus the wonky scaling and the typical shorter caudal of rosetail/feathertails, put me off.


----------



## indjo (Jun 6, 2010)

trilobite said:


> I wonder if you can eventually separate high rosetailing from the messed up scales that inevitably comes with them


Yes it is possible.
OFL eliminated the x factor from her DT
Forgot who (a known breeder who is also a member here) - eliminated x factor from her roses.
But it takes many generations of carefully selected breeding.


----------



## a444mo (May 23, 2013)

He sold for $151. Wonder if whoever won was planning on breeding him (not that its a good idea, but I'd never justify $150 otherwise).


----------



## Darth (Nov 19, 2012)

The thing about everyone knocking RT is exactly not what happened years ago, I know I was there...if something new came along, it was embraced and people strived to make new strains, now because a few people have a problem it is seen as a bad strain..I can tell you about a lot of genetic stuff and nobody would have a clue as to what I was talking about...this for sure can be worked with the right breeding protocals and patience the rose tail is actually a nice looking fish, I do agree with a lot of folks here about excess however that can also be controlled, remember there was a time when a goldfish was just a mud colored carp.........


----------



## Darth (Nov 19, 2012)

I also think dumbos are not a good thing, but that is just me..a little bit would b ok, but like everyone said they do have to swim..I have some HM males that are butt heavy and that is to much for sure


----------



## indjo (Jun 6, 2010)

Darth said:


> The thing about everyone knocking RT is exactly not what happened years ago, I know I was there...if something new came along, it was embraced and people strived to make new strains, now because a few people have a problem it is seen as a bad strain..I can tell you about a lot of genetic stuff and nobody would have a clue as to what I was talking about..*.this for sure can be worked with the right breeding protocals and patience the rose tail is actually a nice looking fish*, I do agree with a lot of folks here about excess however that can also be controlled, remember there was a time when a goldfish was just a mud colored carp.........


I agree. 
But we don't know what breeding other breeder does. Plus the bad experiences I've had with breeding bought roses; I could never advise people breeding bought roses. I would advise people to make their own roses and carefully select unrelated pairs to breed them further. At least we can then know which generation the x factor showed up in and eliminate them. Then try other pairs until the x factor doesn't show. . . . Due to lack of knowledge and understanding, many local breeders couldn't care less about x factors and would readily sell them.



> He sold for $151. Wonder if whoever won was planning on breeding him (not that its a good idea, but I'd never justify $150 otherwise).


Two kind of fish that sells - 1. high quality show and 2. Collector's item (a very rare form and/or color). 
I doubt the buyer would breed that fish. I've heard "collectors" paying much higher than that. Though I think it ridiculous (regardless for show or collection), but some would pay $1000 for what they think is a "special" betta fish.


----------



## a444mo (May 23, 2013)

indjo said:


> I agree.
> But we don't know what breeding other breeder does. Plus the bad experiences I've had with breeding bought roses; I could never advise people breeding bought roses. I would advise people to make their own roses and carefully select unrelated pairs to breed them further. At least we can then know which generation the x factor showed up in and eliminate them. Then try other pairs until the x factor doesn't show. . . . Due to lack of knowledge and understanding, many local breeders couldn't care less about x factors and would readily sell them.
> 
> 
> ...




Like the "I love you" betta on ebay for $500 right now lol


----------



## Darth (Nov 19, 2012)

In the betta world I am getting very tired of seeing the word "Fancy" on AB, solid lines are getting scarce and mixed mutt type bettas are taking over FANCY to a serious breeder = junk.


----------



## RussellTheShihTzu (Mar 19, 2013)

Some people will breed what others will buy. IMO, the "backyard breeders" of the Betta world. Instead of their goal being to improve their lines, it's to supply a demand and consequences to the Betta be damned. 

And unfortunately, a lot of people are impressed by extreme finnage... never considering the physical toll such finnage takes on a Betta. And I will be the first to admit I was at one time in the group impressed by over-the-top finnage. Two extreme Bettas on eBay recently went for $173 and $160 (both imported) and then there's this one:

http://www.ebay.com/itm/live-betta-...=Live_Fish&hash=item51b07ba033#ht_5057wt_1272

Just 2 cents from someone who's been battling poor breeding practices in dogs for 40 years.


----------

